# Favorite Propbuilders



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Who are some of your favorite propbuilders (I know this only applies to the hardcore Halloween enthusiast)?

Some of the people who have inspired me over the years are people like the guys at Devious Concoctions, the guys at Shallow Valley, WormyT, (the first how-to site on the net I found) Scott Messing, and Deathlord.

I must admit though, nearly every day I find another haunter's site I never knew about and add them to the list of some of my favorites. There are alot more that inspire me, but honestly, there's just too many to list.

Got any favorite haunters? Who inspires you to build?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

My Favorite Prop Builders are:

Halloween Propmaster: Great Site and does the Halloween-L movies

Wormy

Wil aka Deathlord

Scary Terry

And Of Course Zombie-F, whenever I have questions, he is the first person I go to with my questions. I think he has put a lot of time and effort into this site, and forum, and creates great props. I can't wait to visit his haunt this year.

Lotus


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh my God. How could I have forgotten Scary Terry. He's helped me add electronics to quite a few props. He's even an awesome guy to deal with. Very helpful whenever you have a question about anything he's built.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Eric at Vilethings.com 

His simple popup inspired me to my first air prop.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeez, and I forgot about them too! They're my inspiration for doing a four bar inside my crypt!

Long time no see ScareFX. Make yourself at home.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Long time no see ScareFX. Make yourself at home.


Glad to be here  Hope to do some contributing soon.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Definitely Eric from VileThings...also Terror Syndicate (love that MM), but #1 inspiration comes from Pumpkinrot aka John (a very cool and talented guy)


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

There are so many VERY talented prop makers out there (and in here as well) but Terror Syndicate just amazes me.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Zombie-F,

How could you forget Phantasmechanics the creator of the FCG? This has to be one of the most popular props out there (in one form or another).

Did you mean Shallow Valley or Shaddow Valley? Your link takes me to a web site for a golf course.

Deathlord and Scary Terry have also provided me with many ideas.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Skullandbone.com and TheWidowsDen.com and Pumpkinrot.com and Vilethings.com and, oddly enough, The Carrion Farm!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

What about Xtremecreators? Their props are unbelievable!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

John from www.Pumpkinrot.com (even though he has stopped talking to a few members here his dark props still look good)
Krough from www.grimvisions.com (The Pumpkinrot Kid) I go to him now instead of John. Really loves to help people.
Eric from www.vilethings.com (Very intelligent and very clear minded)
CC from ImaginEERIEing http://homepage.mac.com/nephilim/imagineerieing/ He puts the E in entertainment.

Even though I talk to him a lot, I forgot his name from http://www.unclebinleysroom.com/dungeon/ Very good making structures out of foam make it look like it's that structure.

And the one that really made me want a crypt http://www.ravenmanor.com/

I can't forget about Mark Butler. He helps me find all these gurus. http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

This brings up a great point: 
Is there one site that someone has compiled that includes the bulk of homehaunters' websites?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I like the idea of a list of "Inspirational" sites (rather than "best" or "favorite").

DeathTouch lists the same ones that inspired me to get serious about my display. Mainly *ravenmanor* (also inspired me to build a crypt, and his home theater is even more impressive), *vilethings*, and of course the *monsterlist*.

I'm not on a first name basis with these folks like you guys are, but I'm sure when I get in over my head with all the projects I want to do, I will.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I haden't seen that Xtremecreators site before. HOLY CRAP! I want that Impaler!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

In no particular order:

Skull and bones
Terror Syndicate
Vlad and Blackcat
Hollyberry 
WormyT
Most of you on this list because in one way or another, you have all inspired me with the things you do.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Bram your the best :jol:, 

I find myself drawn towards the more sculptural and convincing haunts than technical haunts. I am also drawn towards creepy mood instead of scares.

Hallowed Haunting Grounds is the haunt that influenced our own haunt the most. I owe a lot of our insperation to the amazing fella's there. I will always regret never being able to see it in person. However, for sheer singular brilliance I have to hand it to PumkinRot. I can't think of a many creative one man show's that can match his.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Agreed, Pumpkinrot really got my creative juices flowing, and has always been there when I needed advice. Rob, I love the lighting schemes you use at Skull and Bone, and keep working toward that look. And of course, the folks here - there's an amazing amount of haunting talent on this forum.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow I like this thread, may sites I have never stumbled across before. Gotta check em out before I make my vote ...


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I tend to agree with you Skull. I really like the detail and realistic looking displays (Yours included). I am only doing static props right now, but I was thinking of doing some animation for next year. I actually do have one animated prop. I took the motor off my leaping reigndeer and attached to a hand inside a cardboard coffin so that the hand slowly opens and closes the lid. A red light inside and cobwebs make it look halfway decent.

I was thinking of trying some pop-up type props, but I think I should stay with a creepy theme rather than scary, jumpy things. For one thing, you never know if someone is going to jump back or flail their arms and damage part of the display. Plus, I think the idea that something MIGHT jump out and scare you is much more frightening than the scare itself.

So, Skull...I'm curious, how do you rate Terror Syndicate? Their haunt is both highly sculptural and detailed AND technical (and from the looks of it very scary).


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Gloomy,

I'm glad you pointed TS out. I was in awe when I saw the site. TS is the father of our Monster Mud props. His facility is totally inspiring and amazingly detailed. I would also add DC Cemetery to the same family. They are both favorite interior haunts alongside Bloody Bayou 2.

The love that goes into a haunt, and how it reflects back to the patron is an intangible. However, it is the reason why I love HHG over most other haunts. There is a lore that seems to resonate through the entire haunt that is larger than the haunt itself. I buy the archetypes, and find myself embraced by the legend they tell. I know it sounds trite, but HGG feels like it has an old soul.

I think it is hard for haunts that sell their props, to establish the same tradition of a haunt that is completely geared and refined over the years towards delivering one message for years on end.

If you get a chance, make sure to listen to all of the audio clips and absorb the storyline.

http://www.hauntinggrounds.org/hhgcrp.htm

Keep in mind, my opinion is based on web material, so 'in person' reality may be different.

Check out the Bayou videos. http://www.sinisterpumpkin.com/multimedia.html

Also check out The Riverton cemetery.
http://www.rivertoncemetery.com/cgi-bin/pp.cgi?/riverton01/index

I don't think anyone should underestimate static props. In the end, build and do what you like best. The most important part of haunting is enjoying the process.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WOW i am going to be checking out new sits for a week

I have to say almost everyone on the monster list it is something new every time


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

The only site I have much love for that hasn't already been covered is Gore Galore. I check Distorted Concoctions frequently, and I've found heaps of inspiration in Skull and Bone and Pumpkinrot, as well. Those are the sites I check most often, anyway.


----------

